# New Tunnel Portals



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Back in the spring I asked about table saws in the tool forum and got some good advice and bought one. I also researched brad/pin nailers, then bought a compressor that came with three nail guns.

This past weekend I put them to work. I cut some PT 4x4 post that I picked up off the curb into 3/4" strips. I then started to cut and nail.

Ugly tunnel opening I have been looking at for 5 years.









Double tunnel entrance.










This was my first try at building a tunnel portal.










Portable tools made it easier.









Testing the fit.









Special Walnut stain came out good.









Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely. 

Don'tcha love those Sierra coaches?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sacred Bovine Those came out nice. You really did a good job.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Very Nice


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect!! Don't stop! Move right on to trestles!! You are now ready for anything. Why stop there ... buildings are next... You are now addicted. Welcome to the world of tools.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

nice, wear gloves when cutting pressure treated wood. some recomend a mask as well.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

People were always horrified that I'd step on PT steps barefoot.


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

It turned out Great!


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Portals look great, and really changed that tunnel entrance. We really like that stand thats under the table saw, could you tell us any thing about it? thanks


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys! 

Rio, 
The stand comes with the table saw. When it folds up it is like having the saw on a hand truck. One of the reasons I bought that saw. It is very easy to set up. Its what Rigid calls their TSUV. Table Saw Utility Vehicle. I got it at Home Depot. 

Richard, trestles are next. I am planning an expansion which will include 1 dozen or more feet of trestle. Then a few bridges. I am just getting started.


----------

